# My daughter adopted another rescue...



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Cats can live relatively long happy lives with FIV as single cats or with other cats with FIV as well. Jack is beautiful.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jack is a pretty boy.
FIV won't transfer to the dog, but could transfer to other cats so Jack should not have contact with any cats that don't already have FIV.

It really depends on the cat, but I have known some who lived long lives even though positive.:crossfing


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Yep, don't worry about FIV, they can definitely live long lives. I have an FIV positive cat and she will be 13 in a few months. My coworker also had one and she passed away at the old age of 21.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for helping set my mind at ease guys...She plans on keeping him indoors, and wont have any other cats...I was just worrying also about the expense, wasnt sure if they needed meds from time to time...Sailor has been spending a little bit of time with Jack each day, until they get to know each other better, and my daughter is comfortable with them together....they seem to be ok so far....Lady at the rescue group was soooo happy someone adopted the little guy, alot of people shied away from him because of his disease..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Such a handsome kitty! FIV is not nearly as bad as if he had leukemia. Just know that if the kitty ever gets sick may take a bit longer to get over it and prob need stronger meds. 

FIV - Feline Immunodeficiency Virus: Testing, Care and Adoption of FIV positive Cats

There's lts of info out there..but just know your daughter did a good thing!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I know raw foods are a No-No and he should be an indoor only cat. I know Lysine for the immune system is good. Low stress and immune system support is essential. He good properly balance cat food is essential so well as at least every 6 month vet exams with blood work an urinalysis.

I know antivirals exist but it is difficult to tell if they actually work or not.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Such a handsome kitty! FIV is not nearly as bad as if he had leukemia. Just know that if the kitty ever gets sick may take a bit longer to get over it and prob need stronger meds.
> 
> FIV - Feline Immunodeficiency Virus: Testing, Care and Adoption of FIV positive Cats
> 
> There's lts of info out there..but just know your daughter did a good thing!


Thanks for that website...great amount of info, and Im proud of my daughter, always looking to help an animal in need...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

No problem! Hoping she gets lots of many happy healthy years from him!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats! I want a Maine ****.

There are some wonderful cat sites that can offer support for caretakers of FIV + cats..
If you suspect Jack is ill, take him sooner rather than wait. They don't tolerate illness as well as a healthy cat.

And there is a lot of debate as to whether it is a good idea to have an FIV- cat with and FIV + cat. You will find a lot of misinformation (I won't contribute to it), but if you are interested in adding another cat to the family, your best bet is to talk with a vet who specializes in felines. You can do your own research, but please be careful with your sources.


----------

